
In the Joints of Their Toes: A ruse that gave rise to the spiritualist movement - tintinnabula
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/11/04/in-the-joints-of-their-toes/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> Two hundred years earlier [...]; in the mid-nineteenth century they became
> show-business celebrities.

As Chesterton wisely almost said "When people stop believing in God, they
don't believe in nothing, they believe in anything." (
[http://www.chesterton.org/ceases-to-
worship/](http://www.chesterton.org/ceases-to-worship/) )

------
jonmc12
Drunk History just did a version of this story: [http://www.cc.com/full-
episodes/0kxro9/drunk-history-sibling...](http://www.cc.com/full-
episodes/0kxro9/drunk-history-siblings-season-4-ep-406)

------
pmoriarty
On the subject of Doyle's interest in Spiritualism, a fascinating account of:

 _A Haunted Friendship - Houdini & Sir Arthur Conan Doyle_

[http://www.prairieghosts.com/doyle_houdini.html](http://www.prairieghosts.com/doyle_houdini.html)

------
DonHopkins
Newage rhymes with Sewage.

